# The Fridays Xmas Tourette - 29th December. London's Finest.



## dellzeqq (2 Dec 2013)

Note the date. I owe some of you an apology, but there's reason in my madness, and this reason is a good 'un.

This year's get-together will be kind of like the last two years. We'll leave Hyde Park Corner at 11 in the morning. We'll wander around, covering about twelve miles, and fetch up at Shad Thames at about 3 in the afternoon. Last year we had two themes, but this year I'm going to keep it simple - we're going to see the best 10 buildings in Central London*. And when I say the best ten, I mean it - anybody who argues about inclusions and exclusions can kiss my candied architectural arse.

I'm not giving you the list now, but Christ Church Spitalfield is top of the list, and that's the reason behind the date change. We can't get inside on the 28th, but we can on the 29th. I've got some arranging to do on other fronts, but there is one private house on the list, and the occupiers know we're coming, which is good. There are some old favourites, including two side by side in the City.

So............do please let me know in the usual way. I'm afraid that this year I'm going to to insist on the usual conditions - CTC members (affiliated or full) get on the ride, and there's five spaces for LCC/BC riders. If you're a newcomer I need your mobile number, and confirmation that you've read the 'basics' - there's a link below.

* 'Central' means no Segal houses and no Neasden temple.


----------



## Flying Dodo (2 Dec 2013)

Gosh Darnit - not available in the morning as I'm already committed to leading a Sustrans ride on that date.


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Dec 2013)

User13710 said:


> "Tourette" is about right - there are no f****** trains over Christmas and the New Year due to major engineering works.


TMN, put "via Horsham" into the National Rail thingy. That routes you, surprisingly, via Horsham, by changing at Three Bridges. 0824 from down your way gets in at 1034. Pricey thobut, as it uses some complex ticket with no returns.


----------



## AKA Bob (2 Dec 2013)

Delzeqq, Could you add me to the list of 'students' please. I will also be a good boy for Teacher and send him an email!!! Really ought to say Doctor or Professor.....


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2013)

Yup, count me in.


----------



## ianmac62 (2 Dec 2013)

Yes, please! E-mail to follow.

London Midland are making it an interesting journey from Northampton on that date. The first service without bus replacements goes as far as Watford Junction and stops at some very piddly places on the way. Then it's London Overground and that stops at every station from Watford Junction to Euston. Total journey time = 2h 07m.

Fortunately, whatever it is that's they are planning for the morning is over by the afternoon when Euston to Northampton will take a mere 1h 10m at most! (And no advance tickets.)


----------



## BigGee (2 Dec 2013)

Yes please as well. Email to follow


----------



## slowmotion (2 Dec 2013)

Yes please. Email coming.


----------



## srw (2 Dec 2013)

No Neasden temple? I suspect I'll get chucked off the front of the tandem for suggesting another trip to central London along the A404, unfortunately.


----------



## User10571 (2 Dec 2013)

I'm unlikely to make the ride - work dictates otherwise...


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2013)

User10571 said:


> I'm unlikely to make the ride - work dictates otherwise...




You and your work....words must be had...


----------



## Kies (2 Dec 2013)

Visa has been applied for to home affairs ministry of ministers and all things house related :fingerscrossed


----------



## User10571 (2 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> You and your work....words must be had...


The pub, however....


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2013)

User10571 said:


> The pub, however....




Are the words that like to be heard..


----------



## Gordon P (2 Dec 2013)

Gutted to miss this again but train from Dorset doesn't reach Paddington until 3 p.m. & by the time I've got home with the cases & back out, even though you will be on the right side of town....


----------



## StuAff (2 Dec 2013)

Email sent. There is engineering work on the line into Waterloo.....meaning I will be forced to cycle an extra six miles (to Havant, and back again) and save money on the fare


----------



## mistral (2 Dec 2013)

Yes, I'm in


----------



## ianmac62 (2 Dec 2013)

StuAff said:


> Email sent. There is engineering work on the line into Waterloo.....meaning I will be forced to cycle an extra six miles (to Havant, and back again) and save money on the fare


Of course, StuA, this means we will miss the excitement that is Portsmouth v Northampton Town.


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Dec 2013)

I would like to come please and I have sent an e-mail.
also I am bringing some maps of france if anyone is interested.......


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Dec 2013)

ianmac62 said:


> the excitement that is Portsmouth v Northampton Town.


this is a very strange world


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Dec 2013)

srw said:


> No Neasden temple? I suspect I'll get chucked off the front of the tandem for suggesting another trip to central London along the A404, unfortunately.


that would be on my list if it was do-able. And I very much regret not being able to reach these...


----------



## hatler (3 Dec 2013)

Are there any WWII prefabs on the tour ? (Are there even any left ?)


----------



## ianmac62 (3 Dec 2013)

My infant home was a WW2 prefab (in Aberdeen). My mother said it was the best house she ever lived in.


----------



## lilolee (3 Dec 2013)

Yes please. About time I made it to one of these.


----------



## CharlieB (3 Dec 2013)

'


User13710 said:


> Thanks Tim. Unfortunately, although it works, it means five hours on the train and over thirty quid in fares, so I guess I'll be giving this one a miss <sad face>


 
'Unlike'


----------



## sheddy (3 Dec 2013)

For those of us who cannot come - where can we read the post ride writeup ?


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Dec 2013)

hatler said:


> Are there any WWII prefabs on the tour ? (Are there even any left ?)


sadly not. I grew up around the corner from prefabs that lasted until about 1965, and I just love them. But............the last remaining prefabs in London are down in Catford, which is a bit of a schlepp


----------



## CharlieB (3 Dec 2013)

Please, email sent.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Dec 2013)

I'd have liked to do the Trellick Tower as well, but it's just a bit too far. S0 - no Goldfinger, but Arne Jacobsen is just as good.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Dec 2013)

Seriously considering asking Mrs FF for permission ....


----------



## hatler (3 Dec 2013)

I'm just wondering whether this would be a suitable ride for 10 and 12 year olds.

Hmmm ?


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Dec 2013)

if Mrs FF needs any re-assurance you can tell her that one of the ten is a 'convenience'.

'Yes, darling, we're going to get in to lycra and hang out in a public toilet'.

It's now looking about fifteen miles, but it might be abbreviated if it's chucking it down.

Definitely suitable for twelve year olds.


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Dec 2013)

User13710 said:


> Thanks Tim. Unfortunately, although it works, it means five hours on the train and over thirty quid in fares, so I guess I'll be giving this one a miss <sad face>


Of course, @User13710 if you were fortunate enough to own a vehicle, you could drive to somewhere such as Crawley/Uckfield/Tonbridge and take the train in and out from there. The disadvantage is that you might imbibe somewhat, in which case the only real answer would be to
A) not imbibe, which is unacceptable, obvs, or
B) imbibe and have to sleep it off in the vehicle. In which case aforesaid vehicle might have to be some sort of small campervan.

Just sayin' like...


----------



## User10571 (3 Dec 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> that would be on my list if it was do-able. And I very much regret not being able to reach these...


Oooohhh! They're not far from my place. Not far at all - And Timothy Spall lives a couple of doors away from them.
Never mind changing rooms - what about moving walls?

Lordship Lane in poncy ol' East Dulwich still has a post war pre-fab
Ta-Da!
http://goo.gl/maps/tXYu4
As do a couple of streets in Nunhead.
Or at least they did the last time I turned a few spokes through there.
Weren't pre-fabs supposed to have something like a 22 year life-span?
Some have fared better than others.....
Missing this ride already......


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Dec 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> that would be on my list if it was do-able. And I very much regret not being able to reach these...



They looked familiar, but I couldn't put my finger on where I'd seen them. On t'telly perhaps. And a spot of Googling tells me there's also a Walter Segal building at Surrey Docks farm, where (Ob. Cycling) I have been to on misc Tandem Club rides and on Andrij's Thames Meander.


----------



## User10571 (3 Dec 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> They looked familiar, but I couldn't put my finger on where I'd seen them. On t'telly perhaps. And a spot of Googling tells me there's also a Walter Segal building at Surrey Docks farm, where (Ob. Cycling) I have been to on misc Tandem Club rides and on Andrij's Thames Meander.


Here
http://goo.gl/maps/q4KBh
On Honor Oak Park


----------



## StuartG (3 Dec 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> I am bringing some maps of france if anyone is interested.......


Petty France? And don't forget your passport ...


----------



## GM (3 Dec 2013)

Yes Please, email sent.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Dec 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> that would be on my list if it was do-able. And I very much regret not being able to reach these...


 Blimey! I went to lecture by Walter Segal in the mid-70s. He got up on the stage with a big cigar and a box of matches, and was about to spark up when he noticed the first slide on the screen and got distracted. He enthused before 50 students for an hour or more. We loved it.
He never managed to light the cigar! Now, that is dedication.

His books were fantastic, BTW.


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Dec 2013)

2803343 said:


> Not Uckfield, that would be too late and involve a change at Oxted where bikes are banned over Xmas. Not Crawley, that is the wrong side of the disruption.
> Horsham or Redhill might work.


Redhill doesn't work either as there's a junction being replaced near Coulsdon or Purley and you have to route via Timbuktu, East Grinstead or Horsham.


----------



## rvw (4 Dec 2013)

srw said:


> No Neasden temple? I suspect I'll get chucked off the front of the tandem for suggesting another trip to central London along the A404, unfortunately.


Given that it isn't 9pm on a Friday night when lots of folk are heading out for the pub, and won't be pitch dark so I shall be able to see something, I might be amenable. But only as long as it is raining less than last time.


----------



## StuartG (4 Dec 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> that would be on my list if it was do-able. And I very much regret not being able to reach these...



A bunch of Honor Oak Segalites have formed a sort of co-operative to spread the word. They are currently trying to get involved in another Lewisham self-build. More info here: http://www.theruss.org/


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Dec 2013)

User13710 said:


> Uckfield doesn't work at all, but Three Bridges might. It depends whether I can be bothered, and also whether the weather would mean a frozen newt by Monday morning. I'd have to get from the bar to Victoria station though, which would require an escort or a black cab.


Three Bridges means routing via Horsham, so why not start there and save a whole 20 minutes?


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Dec 2013)

There are trains from London Bridge on the 29th.


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Dec 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> There are trains from London Bridge on the 29th.


Not to TMN-land, as far as I can tell. Not without a bus ride in the middle anyway. Or not without going via Horsham.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Dec 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> Not to TMN-land, as far as I can tell. Not without a bus ride in the middle anyway. Or not without going via Horsham.


no, but there's no need to go to Victoria


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Dec 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> no, but there's no need to go to Victoria


Ah. Yes, with you. And if its the same bar as last year, navigation is fairly easy, for some values of easy, which may vary in proportion to alcohol intake.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Dec 2013)

Mornington Crescent ?


----------



## redfalo (4 Dec 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> So............do please let me know in the usual way..



Yes please. Please put down Katharina tentatively as well. She might have to bail out because of work obligations, though.


----------



## mmmmartin (4 Dec 2013)

Tunbridge Wells might fit the bill, you could park on The Common. I can use a Senior railcard to get in and out of London for less than nine quid, but @User13710 wouldn't have one of those


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Dec 2013)

Alas, I am a man on a mission. Inconsequential to reality and life, I have a cycling target, a self-imposed prison wall that must be climbed. But it means a lot to me to do so and succeed. And its all very close. And so that Sunday is one of a few rare whole days this month I can just cycle and nothing else. 

So I shall cycle to a route that I can then see you all for drinkies after. If it goes well and to plan, I might hit that 100% bar arriving at the Shad. We shall see. Please weather gods, no snow till the new year..


----------



## redfalo (5 Dec 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Alas, I am a man on a mission. Inconsequential to reality and life, I have a cycling target, a self-imposed prison wall that must be climbed. But it means a lot to me to do so and succeed. And its all very close. And so that Sunday is one of a few rare whole days this month I can just cycle and nothing else.
> 
> So I shall cycle to a route that I can then see you all for drinkies after. If it goes well and to plan, I might hit that 100% bar arriving at the Shad. We shall see. Please weather gods, no snow till the new year..



that target might have been easier to meet if you hadn't bailed out of so many FNRttCs


----------



## theclaud (5 Dec 2013)

redfalo said:


> that target might have been easier to meet if you hadn't bailed out of so many FNRttCs


HBF.


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Dec 2013)

Alas, health and injuries were more prevalent and to have done so would have risked longer term damage and completely wrecked the target, which was reduced due to such events anyhow. 

And I, afaik, it was two last min. 



redfalo said:


> that target might have been easier to meet if you hadn't bailed out of so many FNRttCs


----------



## redfalo (5 Dec 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Alas, health and injuries were more prevalent and to have done so would have risked longer term damage and completely wrecked the target, which was reduced due to such events anyhow.
> 
> And I, afaik, it was two last min.


 sorry, didn't mean to be rude.


----------



## lilolee (6 Dec 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Alas, health and injuries were more prevalent and to have done so would have risked longer term damage and completely wrecked the target, which was reduced due to such events anyhow.
> 
> And I, afaik, it was two last min.


Yeah you tell him, I'll back you in a fight


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Dec 2013)

^ Stirer


----------



## PippaG (6 Dec 2013)

Ooooh, now the 29th makes this a distinct possibility. For the pub anyway - I won't be able to make the ride. And I think it's best for everyone if I don't combine the pub with cycling after.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2013)

PippaG said:


> Ooooh, now the 29th makes this a distinct possibility. For the pub anyway - I won't be able to make the ride. And I think it's best for everyone if I don't combine the pub with cycling after.




For our sanity more then anything


----------



## User10571 (6 Dec 2013)

PippaG said:


> And I think it's best for everyone if I don't combine the pub with cycling after.


Given last year's debacle (and bruises) I think that staying off the velo whilst utterly wwaannkkeeredd is probably sound advice which I'll be following this year (I hope)
Might just need a responsible adult to spill me into a cab....


----------



## lilolee (7 Dec 2013)

2808764 said:


> And where do expect to find one of those


Well I've heard that you are responsible for all manor of things!


----------



## AKA Hotlips (7 Dec 2013)

Yes please. Email on its way for myself and David P.


----------



## Mark Grant (7 Dec 2013)

Gail and I please.
I think you have the appropriate details.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Dec 2013)

I've got permission! PM on it's waaaaayyyyy


----------



## User10571 (9 Dec 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've got permission! PM on it's waaaaayyyyy


Most excellent news - It'll be good to see you.


----------



## TimO (11 Dec 2013)

I've emailed Dellzeqq, and intend to appear for this, and obviously the drink afterwards. I don't think I'm going to achieve my modest mileage target this year, but I don't care.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Dec 2013)

we've got about thirty on the list already, so there should be a decent turnout. If you've not heard back from me, do feel free to send a reminder


----------



## bobcolover (12 Dec 2013)

can you please put me down for two places
many thanks
bob 

probably recumbent on the day


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Dec 2013)

User10571 said:


> Most excellent news - It'll be good to see you.


Likewise!


----------



## subaqua (12 Dec 2013)

email sent


----------



## subaqua (12 Dec 2013)

email sent


----------



## robjh (12 Dec 2013)

Yes please. Email sent.


----------



## Beebo (13 Dec 2013)

I may or may not be on this ride, but if I do come along, what are the arrangements for securing bikes at All Bar One?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2013)

Beebo said:


> I may or may not be on this ride, but if I do come along, what are the arrangements for securing bikes at All Bar One?




Bring a lock. There is plenty of space to lock your bike on the embankment wall which has bars.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Bring a lock. There is plenty of space to lock your bike on *the embankment wall which has bars*.


All bar one bar, of course...


----------



## Beebo (13 Dec 2013)

2819788 said:


> Fold it up and stick it in the row of similar inside the door is a popular solution.


 I'd like to see you try.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Dec 2013)

2819885 said:


> I own an angle grinder.


A cute one, or is that a bit obtuse? I'm getting in a right tangle ear...


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Dec 2013)

Tim O
Stephen W
Rachel W
Julie G
Rob F
Janie K
Tacey L
Phil L
John S
Els V
Jules H
Stuart G
John M
Olaf S
Katharina S
David P
Anne M
Cate R
John G
Xi C
Vernon L
Martin W
Charlie B
Martin B
Stuart A
Alice C
Luke C
Paul S (to confirm)
Titus H
Rebecca O
Grahame D
Ian McS
Ian At
Adrian C
Dr John B
Mary L
Sonia W
Greg T
Steve W
Rob H
Mick D
Miranda S
Simon B
Sue B
Eddie C
Kim T
Susie F
Kevin E
Mark G
Gail G

if you're not here, it may be because you've not e-mailed me

and if you are on there you should have received this

So....some of you will be away from your work e-mail addresses over Christmas, so I'm sending out this little taster now. We'll leave Hyde Park Corner at 10.30, go by way of Hyde Park to look at a public toilet, look at a tyre emporium, check out an embassy, look at a tube station designed by the Romans (well, not quite) nod at the The Last Railroad, see a tower block built from the top down, check out the biggest pickle in the world, see the church that is the absolute finest building in London, and then head east so that I can deliver a Requiem to FAT (see below). We'll then go down to Shad Thames and tie one on.

Do please check your trains – Southern has a wideranging ban on non-folding bikes between Christmas and the New Year. Our destination is walking distance from London Bridge, and trains from that station will take you to East Croydon, Waterloo, St. Pancras, Farringdon and all points South East. If you’re heading out toward Essex you can walk to Fenchurch Street.

There’ll be a handout on the day, but, while I’ll be talking about particular buildings, there will be a theme, and that will be ‘representation and abstraction’, or, putting it another way, showing what you mean or not showing what you mean.

See you on the 29th

Simon
http://www.theguardian.com/artandde...gn-blog/2013/dec/17/fat-architecture-break-up


----------



## User10571 (17 Dec 2013)

2826590 said:


> Do All Bar One sell pies?


I'm sure London Victoria can help out on that score if ABO can't.


----------



## vernon (17 Dec 2013)

2826590 said:


> Do All Bar One sell pies?



Arrangements have been made......


----------



## StuAff (17 Dec 2013)

Tyre emporium? That'll be Fulham Road then...


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Dec 2013)

StuAff said:


> Tyre emporium? That'll be Fulham Road then...


Nah, there's no Kwik-Fit in the Fulham road ...


----------



## mmmmartin (17 Dec 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Vernon


Wot, all the way from Leeds? Just to meet us? Blimey.


----------



## velovoice (18 Dec 2013)

On FCC website re planned works over the holiday period:

_From 27 December to 1 January inclusive, no cycles will be permitted on trains between London Blackfriars and East Croydon or on replacement buses. Our normal cycle restrictions will also be in place. Please visit our cyclists page for more information._

This will have an impact on anyone planning to use London Bridge station.


----------



## robjh (18 Dec 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> and if you are on there you should have received this


 
I can see my name on there but not 'received' anything - am I missing something here? This may be a stupid newbie question.


----------



## lilolee (18 Dec 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> Nah, there's no Kwik-Fit in the Fulham road ...


Actually, there is

*Kwik-Fit (GB) Limited - 1333 
763 Fulham Road 
Fulham 
London 
SW6 5UQ
Telephone 020 7736 1114*


----------



## StuartG (18 Dec 2013)

velovoice said:


> On FCC website re planned works over the holiday period:
> 
> _From 27 December to 1 January inclusive, no cycles will be permitted on trains between London Blackfriars and East Croydon or on replacement buses. Our normal cycle restrictions will also be in place. Please visit our cyclists page for more information._
> 
> This will have an impact on anyone planning to use London Bridge station.


Nope. Southern is your friend: http://www.southernrailway.com/your-journey/cycle-policy/Christmas-cycle-policy.


----------



## StuartG (18 Dec 2013)

User13710 said:


> Sorry Stu, I can't see what's so friendly about that?


It equates to the normal cycle policy on Southern ex LBG. So you can still take your bike to East Croydon and Purley no matter what FCC may say. VIC and the soggy bits further south are another story.


----------



## StuartG (18 Dec 2013)

The Gatwick services are being routed variously via East Grinstead and Horsham using buses and local trains. No bikes on these. Normal Southern services to East Croydon and Purley that will terminate there will, by my reading of Southern's policy, be unaffected. Also Southeastern appears to be operating normally - indeed they are even more relaxed with "no guarantee that a bike can be carried on a bus replacement".

Hence most trains and some buses out of LBG will carry bikes folding and non-folding. I know that is no comfort to you but it will keep some exceedingly inebriated cyclists off the roads that evening.


----------



## ianmac62 (18 Dec 2013)

No London Midland or Virgin trains into Euston on the morning of the 29th, although there are normal services out of Euston in the afternoon.

East Midlands Trains into St Pancras are expensive.

London Midland are running services as far south as Watford Junction in the morning and then replacement buses from Watford Junction (via Harrow & Wealdstone) to Euston.

0753 from Northampton it is then.


----------



## srw (18 Dec 2013)

Train to Watford Junction, ride to Watford Metropolitan Line or if you've got a bit more time to Rickmansworth, Met Line to Baker Street. Sorted. The Met trains are fantastic for taking bikes on.


----------



## ianmac62 (18 Dec 2013)

srw said:


> Train to Watford Junction, ride to Watford Metropolitan Line or if you've got a bit more time to Rickmansworth, Met Line to Baker Street. Sorted. The Met trains are fantastic for taking bikes on.


Thanks, srw!


----------



## velovoice (18 Dec 2013)

StuartG said:


> Nope. Southern is your friend: http://www.southernrailway.com/your-journey/cycle-policy/Christmas-cycle-policy.


Southern is not your friend if you live north of London Bridge and therefor have no access to Southern services. Getting _*to *_HPC in the morning is not the problem, getting home from south of the river is.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Dec 2013)

lilolee said:


> Actually, there is
> 
> *Kwik-Fit (GB) Limited - 1333
> 763 Fulham Road
> ...


Smartarse


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Dec 2013)

lilolee said:


> Actually, there is
> 
> *Kwik-Fit (GB) Limited - 1333
> 763 Fulham Road
> ...


Smartarse


----------



## srw (19 Dec 2013)

velovoice said:


> Southern is not your friend if you live north of London Bridge and therefor have no access to Southern services. Getting _*to *_HPC in the morning is not the problem, getting home from south of the river is.


Blackfriars is an easy 10 minute ride from the north end of London Bridge. Cross the bridge and turn left. Or if you'd rather trust your legs to the pavement, cross Tower Bridge and walk up Minories. Aldgate tube is at the end; get a met line train to Kings Cross St Pancras.

(I need to be careful not to get a reputation for this sort of thing...)


----------



## velovoice (19 Dec 2013)

Thanks srw. I believe bikes aren't allowed on Met line til after Baker St. 

We'll cycle to Blackfriars, no big deal. I just wanted to correct the blanket "Southern solves all" advice. It doesn't.


----------



## srw (19 Dec 2013)

The whole of the Met allows bikes, except during weekday rush hour. We've got on the Met at both Kings Cross St Pancras and Aldgate equipped with a certain very large bike. Kings Cross gateline staff said "we shouldn't"; we said "we'll dismantle it on the platform if it's busy, but it's easier to carry whole". Aldgate gateline staff just opened the manual gate for us.


----------



## velovoice (19 Dec 2013)

Good to know. I've been going by the TfL map showing which parts of the network allow full size bikes -- off peak as you say. I used the Met line last Sunday to get to a club ride starting from Croxley -- brilliant!


----------



## vernon (20 Dec 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> Wot, all the way from Leeds? Just to meet us? Blimey.



Good company is priceless.


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Dec 2013)

vernon said:


> Good company is priceless.


Well of course. But where do you expect to find this "good company"? Are you going on to somewhere else after the ride finishes?


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Dec 2013)

Tim O
Stephen W
Rachel W
Julie G
Rob F
Janie K
Tacey L
Phil L
John S
Els V
Jules H
Stuart G
John M
Olaf S
Katharina S
David P
Anne M
Cate R
John G
Xi C
Vernon L
Martin W
Charlie B
Martin B
Stuart A
Alice C
Luke C
Paul S (to confirm)
Titus H
Rebecca O
Grahame D
Ian McS
Ian At
Adrian C
Dr John B 
Mary L
Sonia W
Greg T
Steve W
Rob H
Mick D
Miranda S
Simon B
Sue B
Eddie C
Kim T
Kevin E
Mark G
Gail G
Lee H
Susie F
Bob C


----------



## vernon (21 Dec 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> Well of course. But where do you expect to find this "good company"? Are you going on to somewhere else after the ride finishes?



I have a pie date......


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Dec 2013)

vernon said:


> I have a pie date......


Not Mrs Miggins again with the lovely large pies that you simply can't wait to Melton your tongue?


----------



## vernon (21 Dec 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not Mrs Miggins again with the lovely large pies that you simply can't wait to Melton your tongue?



I have yet to sample a Melton Mobray pie that hasn't been made for supermarket shelves and London will not be the venue for a tasting for the real thing sadly. My 'date' will be bringin something to spice things up a bit.....


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Dec 2013)

Tim O
Stephen W
Rachel W
Julie G
Rob F
Janie K
Tacey L
Phil L
John S
Els V
Jules H
Stuart G
John M
Olaf S
Katharina S
David P
Anne M
Cate R
John G
Xi C
Vernon L
Martin W
Charlie B
Martin B
Stuart A
Alice C
Luke C
Paul S (to confirm)
Titus H
Rebecca O
Grahame D
Ian McS
Ian At
Adrian C
Dr John B
Mary L
Sonia W
Greg T
Steve W
Rob H
Mick D
Miranda S
Simon B
Sue B
Eddie C
Kim T
Kevin E
Mark G
Gail G
Lee H
Susie F
Bob C
Angus L
Charlotte B
Julian N
Chris By
Susie F
Chris H
Stephen B
Martin T
Stephen T
Frank P
Uta W
Peter L
Jocelyn C S
Ian S


----------



## srw (25 Dec 2013)

I think you've missed the top few rows off!


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Dec 2013)

Tim O
Stephen W
Rachel W
Julie G
Rob F
Janie K
Tacey L
Phil L
John S
Els V
Jules H
Stuart G
John M
Olaf S
Katharina S
David P
Anne M
Cate R
John G
Xi C
Vernon L
Martin W
Charlie B
Martin B
Stuart A
Alice C
Luke C
Paul S (to confirm)
Titus H
Rebecca O
Grahame D
Ian McS
Ian At
Adrian C
Dr John B 
Mary L
Sonia W
Greg T
Steve W
Rob H
Mick D
Miranda S
Simon B
Sue B
Eddie C
Kim T
Kevin E
Mark G
Gail G
Lee H
Susie F
Bob C
Angus L
Charlotte B
Julian N
Chris By
Susie F
Chris H
Stephen B
Martin T
Stephen T
Frank P
Uta W
Peter L
Jocelyn C S
Ian S
Ruth L
Rob N
Mandy H


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Dec 2013)

I make that about 70 including our glorious leader .... I hope they've got enough beer in at All Bar One ....

PS: Getting mildly excited! 
Fettled a saddlebag and lights onto the old Holdsworth, checked the coach timetable and the early morning Oxford temperature for Sunday ... 1C eek!
Really looking forward to meeting faces old and new


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Dec 2013)

2841574 said:


> When the beer runs out, there will be lager.


That'll be the signal to go home then ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Dec 2013)

2841584 said:


> Or skip past that to wine, they have a boat load of that.


Now I'm in trouble ...


----------



## TimO (27 Dec 2013)

I was toying with the idea of bringing the pretty lights (on Red currently, but on the front wheel, so easily moved), but it's not going to be dark enough to use them, until I leave after the rehydration session, at which point there won't be anyone around to appreciate them.

On the plus side, that does mean I don't have to faff around reprogramming them tomorrow!


----------



## StuAff (27 Dec 2013)

The bad news: Embankment damage in four places means no trains between Petersfield and Haslemere until 6 January, at least.
The good news: I can still get trains into Waterloo via Winchester, and the Southern cattle truck into Clapham (er, no thanks). So still in.


----------



## mistral (28 Dec 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> ....old Holdsworth



I'll make an extra effort to get my Holdsworth on the ride too, hopefully the older one


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Dec 2013)

mistral said:


> I'll make an extra effort to get my Holdsworth on the ride too, hopefully the older one


Good man!
This will be my 82 Elan, not the 50s something model which needs new forks ....


----------



## StuAff (28 Dec 2013)

2842328 said:


> Dangerously close to Southampton.


But no cigar.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Dec 2013)




----------



## dellzeqq (28 Dec 2013)




----------



## dellzeqq (28 Dec 2013)




----------



## dellzeqq (28 Dec 2013)

if you've registered you should have a pdf in your mailbox


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Dec 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> I make that about 70 including our glorious leader .... I hope they've got enough beer in at All Bar One ....


It'll be more than that, as a few others, including myself, will just be turning up at All Bar One, rather than doing the ride.


----------



## subaqua (28 Dec 2013)

oooh getting excited now. lights charging 

I have some cake ready and will have a thermal bottle in the cage ready to fill with coffee from somewhere.


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Dec 2013)




----------



## theclaud (28 Dec 2013)

wanda2010 said:


>


I woz gonna say that.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Dec 2013)

theclaud said:


> I woz gonna say that.


----------



## User10571 (28 Dec 2013)

theclaud said:


> I woz gonna say that.


Eh?
Wha...?


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Dec 2013)

TC can rest assured that her notes on shellfish (fornicating or otherwise) will be put to good use.


----------



## Glow worm (28 Dec 2013)

This looks like a fantastic ride- great idea. Dead jealous - enjoy


----------



## TimO (28 Dec 2013)

If anyone wants a GPX track to follow, I've translated Dellzeqq's route into a machine readable form on GPSies. It uses the main blue line, not the dotted red routes, which I presume may or may not be used on the day. It also has the odd "interesting" part, like when we go from Thurloe Street to Pelham Street, part of the way the wrong way along a one way street (I'd normally go around South Ken station, which is tedious because of two lots of red lights you have to go through, but it is legal).


----------



## theclaud (29 Dec 2013)

Have a great Xmas ride peeps, and a few beers for me. Miss you all.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Dec 2013)

theclaud said:


> Have a great Xmas ride peeps, and a few beers for me. Miss you all.


 I will try my best.


----------



## ttcycle (29 Dec 2013)

See some of you at the pub, cycling off the cards at the moment but catch up with you fine people with some drinks!


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Dec 2013)

Oooo Frosty!


----------



## TimO (29 Dec 2013)

Nah, London City and Biggin Hill are both reporting the current temperature as being around 2°C, that's positively balmy.

Once the sun comes up, it'll soon warm up even more.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Dec 2013)

The roads into Oxford were definitely crystalline this morning. Still, safely in the warmth of the Oxford Tube now for a kip.
Laters peeps!


----------



## TimO (29 Dec 2013)

Well, if you will live in the boondocks ...


----------



## ianmac62 (29 Dec 2013)

Deffo frosty on my estate and on the roads into Northampton station. Now safely on the (punctual so far) 0753 to Watford Junction. On Brommie so can use replacement bus service after that. (Note made of alternative, thanks srw.)


----------



## swarm_catcher (29 Dec 2013)

Melting Moments (=NZ biscuits) are ready and packed. 10:08 at Paddington, then racing to HPC. Will be with Mandy and Rob.


----------



## ianmac62 (29 Dec 2013)

Northampton train has reached Cheddington. Ticket inspector informs the few passengers that there is no bus out of Watford Junction; ticket valid on London Overground.


----------



## lilolee (29 Dec 2013)

9:23 from Maidenhead - 10:08 Paddington. See you soon


----------



## Aperitif (29 Dec 2013)

Heavy snow blocking Paddington and Watford - Transport Authorities are confiscating anyone carrying a bicycle and taking them to County Hall for an all-day lecture on the merits of using Barclaybikes rather than something you bring into London and add to the congestion.


----------



## swarm_catcher (29 Dec 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Heavy snow blocking Paddington and Watford - Transport Authorities are confiscating anyone carrying a bicycle and taking them to County Hall for an all-day lecture on the merits of using Barclaybikes rather than something you bring into London and add to the congestion.


County Hall looks like an interesting building - wonder what the Leggend would say.


----------



## ianmac62 (29 Dec 2013)

Heavy snow at Watford Junction replaced by confusion. The London Midland train missed the London Overground connection. And there is now an "express" coach to Euston. (Express = misses out Harrow & Wealdstone)


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Dec 2013)

In Praise of Pret A Manger HPC .....


----------



## theclaud (29 Dec 2013)

ianmac62 said:


> (Express = misses out Harrow & Wealdstone)



I recently wished I had missed out Harrow & Wealdstone. Have a lovely ride, Fridayspeeps!


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Dec 2013)

Is there any beer left?


----------



## clivedb (29 Dec 2013)

Really sorry we couldn't make it today - ferrying to Gatwick and other family obligations forced our absence. I guess the lack of reports means you're all still in All Bar One!

Happy New Year
Clive & Marilyn


----------



## BigGee (29 Dec 2013)

Really enjoyed todays ride and learnt a few things as well. I have lived and worked around Spitalfields for 30 years and yet have never been in that church. It was well worth it!

Thanks to Simon and everyone for the company. Happy new year to all and see you in march.


----------



## mmmmartin (29 Dec 2013)

Great day out, and excellent choice of interesting buildings. 
Also good to chat, albeit briefly, with a few peeps about Le Fridays' Tour. Sorry I couldn't stay longer at the end, if any queries, drop me a line. The only news really is that planning continues, a pretty good sort of route is worked out and will be finalised by the recce.


----------



## rvw (29 Dec 2013)

A very good day out on the tandem, with just two* small down points. Good company, interesting ride, and lovely to chat to old friends and meet some new folk in the pub afterwards. We got a Chesham train from Aldgate, hopped off at Chalfont and cycled home, completing 47 miles in total for the day.

See you all soon!

* (1) coming off in Wembley, at exactly the same spot as @CharlieB - thankfully no real damage, though it looks as if we will have matching bruises tomorrow!
(2) managing to leave my Oyster card in the pub - if anyone picked it up, could you pm me? If not, it's registered so I can get a new one. All my own fault for being too busy with the fond farewells to concentrate: nothing to do with the wine, of course...


----------



## sbird (29 Dec 2013)

It's not often that myself, Mrs Bird and fledgling daughter Bird get the opportunity to ride together but this Friday's event provided both perfect timing and an conjunction of interests to make it possible. And for Mrs B to put faces to names that I'd mentioned from previous FNRttCs showed that I wasn't making it all up - a lot of nice people really do go riding at night as well as during the day.

Thanks to dellzeqq for the ride and the wealth of knowledge. And to the TECs who's sole job, from my perspective, was to cojole me into buying socks for my under-dressed daughter from over-priced shops - of which we passed more than a few. Where's Sockshop when you need it (did it close down some time ago?).


----------



## ianmac62 (29 Dec 2013)

srw - someone in the group found an Oyster card. I think they planned to mention it on here so they could be contacted - rather than leave it behind the bar.

You should hear soon!


----------



## ianmac62 (29 Dec 2013)

Big thanks to Simon! Lovely route, great company on ride and in bar. Thanks to you all!

Looks like easier journey home. I'm on a train just about to leave Euston. No snow reports for the line.


----------



## subaqua (29 Dec 2013)

was a damn fine ride. I enjoyed waymarking in places , specially my turf hackernee. Simon made things interesting with the talks at stopping points. I hope somebody has the GPX of the ride from HPC to ABO so i can put it into Strava. 

good to put a few names to faces . and people can see that i am not as grumpy in real life


----------



## TimO (29 Dec 2013)

Here is the route, as recorded today, not dramatically different from the planned one, but a few more wiggly bits.

Overall a successful ride, with the normal fine company, and interesting locations.

Things went slightly the wrong way for me on the way home. When overtaking a parked bus near the new Streatham Tesco's, I hit small sharp pothole at speed, in a part of the road that I don't normally cycle on, so I didn't "know" that pothole (the darkness didn't help either). This gave me a complete front wheel snakebite flat, which I repaired there, and a slow puncture in the rear wheel, which I managed to coax home by filling it with CO2 immediately before I continued, and once more before I got home.

At home I also discovered that whilst the rear, clip part of one rear light was still attached to the rackpack, the majority of it was somewhere else, presumably at the point where I hit that pothole. I decided it wasn't worth the ten mile roundtrip to search for the remains of a light which has probably been run over a couple of hundred times by now.


----------



## User10571 (29 Dec 2013)

Didn't do the ride 
But it was damned fine to meet up with those who did.
Albeit briefly, for some....


----------



## User10571 (29 Dec 2013)

2844426 said:


> Good to see you


Good to have been there.


----------



## StuAff (29 Dec 2013)

That was a good one. Lovely to see so many peeps, especially @ttcycle (hopefully it won't be another year till we see each other). And thanks Vernon, Pi=VeryNice


----------



## slowmotion (29 Dec 2013)

That was fun. Thank you to Simon and the TECs and scarecrows at junctions, brilliant work. The Hawksmoor church was particularly welcome, not least because of its warmth. I was severely under-insulated. Great fun to be at ABO for some extensive rehydration. The ride back home was really enjoyable. The Great Oyster Card Mystery looks like it might be solved by pm.
Happy New Year.


----------



## robjh (29 Dec 2013)

A very good day - thanks Simon for organising it and pointing out so many gems large and small that I would never have seen or noticed otherwise. Tops for me were the Michelin building and the School of Organists, and seeing the interior of Christ Church, Spitalfields (of which more later).
The weather played no small role too, a brighter, sharper winter's day would be hard to imagine, although a degree or two warmer would have been nice.
The last part of the day passed very quickly in All Bar One, good to chat to people and put a few more faces to names.

Here are some of the gang in a sunny Exhibition Road :


----------



## TimO (29 Dec 2013)

There are a small handful of images here, although with the panoramic shots people had a nasty habit of moving!


----------



## Aperitif (29 Dec 2013)

I took a flask of cognac...it seemed to last forever - then I realised Claudine wasn't there.
I looked after Vernon like an eskimo child would look after a polar bear.
There were some generous folk in the bar tonight, and the peloton rumbled forward throughout. If anyone has lost anything then a) suspect Frank or b) Slowmotion will have the answer.
The evidence: Hmmm later - I'll upload the pics
I suspect there will be a lot of 'back view' photos of cyclists, so I'm going to come over all religious and include some god shots.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Dec 2013)

Boring old Dutch Embassy




One of those nice, informative illuminated boards that are often telling you something you already know...with poseur reflection in a jersey that holds its worth.




That spooky religious building




and more




Vernon, God little in comparison, was drinking in the surroundings. (He wasn't allowed to drink in the main chamber)




Meanwhile, Adrian was carefully blending with the architecture, even allowing his initial to come out and play while he stood around.




Of course, no ride would be complete without its share of idiots




and then the mainstream dealing started to be cut in 'All Oink One'




Sample photo for quality control purposes - not for consumption (because you're too late!)




And, finally, all the woes of AVB - late of Tottingham Hotspurs - pale into insignificance compared to the trio of AVK - CycleChat's finest troubadours.
Adrian, Vernon, Kevin




Happy New Year to all that ride in it!
x


----------



## Aperitif (29 Dec 2013)

And yes, don't bother...I know it isn't the Dutch Embassy...it's a joke - although we did 'clog up' the pathway opposite.


----------



## vernon (30 Dec 2013)

StuAff said:


> That was a good one. Lovely to see so many peeps, especially @ttcycle (hopefully it won't be another year till we see each other). And thanks Vernon, Pi=VeryNice



You have been elevated to the rank of true believer. You and @Aperitif were the most pieous of the worshippers.

I'm tempted to bring a full gala pie next time. I reckon it will just fit in my saddlebag.


----------



## vernon (30 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2844716, member: 259"]I'm very jealous and it looks like it was a really nice day. London's a smashing place for a ride and it's got more interesting stuff than you could shake a stick at.

Anyway, kudos to Dell and I'd really like to come along next year (if it's happening).[/quote]

It was a grand day out. Well worth a four hundred mile round trip to participate in it.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2844716, member: 259"]I'm very jealous and it looks like it was a really nice day.* London's a smashing place for a ride* and it's got more interesting stuff than you could shake a stick at.

Anyway,* kudos to Dell* and I'd really like to come along next year (if it's happening).[/quote]
Correct and correct!
Yesterday's motorised traffic was very good to us generally. One argumentative taxi driver and the man in the French car avidly texting away at South Ken, whilst Sgt Rock of the Met was looking on, cracking jokes about it. I was urging Titus to 'nab the felon' just for the photo opportunity. Alas, our policemen are just too nice and we left the monsieur in alphabet nirvana as the traffic lights changed.


----------



## clarion (30 Dec 2013)

Our plan for this year, with my son having passed into adulthood, was to do all the FNRs. But circumstances took a very different turn, and we managed precisely none. Nonetheless, we received a very warm welcome from the regular crowd at All Bar One, and it was uplifting to feel part of something very special again.

Not sure about FNRs for the year to come, but I expect that the bairn will be attending the next Christmas do on a bike seat.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Dec 2013)

CycleChat's modern-day Giorgio Vasari (centre, with black headwear) providing information for the assembled. All around us were buildings designed by this man, yet he chose to illustrate a lesser edifice. We were robbed!





It was this building...




And, the sign of the cross  (For by Him all things were created, both in the heavens and on earth, *visible and invisible*, whether thrones or dominions or rulers or authorities-- all things have been created through Him and for Him. Colossians 1:15 ) 
an unusual combination in a revered place, hi viz and cross purposes.




And. There were a lot of these present on The Architect's Ride ('drafting' compulsory)





Ah...seems like only yesterday.


----------



## theclaud (30 Dec 2013)

Great pics, Teefchen!


----------



## Aperitif (30 Dec 2013)

theclaud said:


> Great pics, Teefchen!


They would have been better had you been in one or two of them, Claudchen!


----------



## vernon (30 Dec 2013)

theclaud said:


> Great pics, Teefchen!



Nah, yesterday he was Apieritif.


----------



## theclaud (30 Dec 2013)

vernon said:


> Nah, yesterday he was Apieritif.


I love the way that @CharlieB is looking at the pie...


----------



## Aperitif (30 Dec 2013)

Honourable mention at this point for our literary hobo, User, who kept his 100% record intact yesterday. Having arranged to meet at All Bar One with sharp knives and chili sauce, to greet Meanwood's finest trans-county pie porter - User didn't show up!


----------



## clarion (30 Dec 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Honourable mention at this point for our literary hobo, User, who kept his 100% record intact yesterday. Having arranged to meet at All Bar One with sharp knives and chili sauce, to greet Meanwood's finest trans-county pie porter - User didn't show up!


 
Although I was asked if I was User, I had to disappoint.


----------



## vernon (30 Dec 2013)

clarion said:


> Although I was asked if I was User, I had to disappoint.



I was there, I smirked.


----------



## vernon (30 Dec 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Honourable mention at this point for our literary hobo, User, who kept his 100% record intact yesterday. Having arranged to meet at All Bar One with sharp knives and chili sauce, to greet Meanwood's finest trans-county pie porter - User didn't show up!



I'd have let him have my corner of the pie too. His loss was our (weight) gain.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Dec 2013)

2844876 said:


> I'm not sure the pie would have seen it the same way.


In Vernon's tender hands, the food becomes an irresistible drug...he's a piehochondriac


clarion said:


> Although I was asked if I was User, I had to disappoint.


Ha ha ha! - you're far too dependable, Clarion - did someone overhear you talking about The Pogues, or some obscure scrap of English lit. perhaps - then jump to a conclusion?


----------



## Aperitif (30 Dec 2013)

2844950 said:


> It's easy to mock.


Bring it on!


----------



## robjh (30 Dec 2013)

The Leader declaiming (and a bystander texting about pies)


----------



## Aperitif (30 Dec 2013)

Never realised that our man of the people was a rap hartist. Poser.


----------



## Beebo (30 Dec 2013)

What a fab ride, thanks Simon. The weather was kind to us, if a little cold in the shade. London was looking its best, and was surprisingly busy especially over in the now fashionable Eastend. I couldnt stay long at ABO, but it was nice to meet a few new people. I've learnt that Fab Foodie is a McNuggetaholic and srw/rvw can get a tandem on the underground.
Here's some photos of the day.




HPC in daylight! Any good ride needs a Guard of Honour, I presume that all Fnrttc's will start with one in future.


Who lives in a house like this?


The sky was blue, and the tube station was red.


Our only puncture stop, in the shadow of St Pauls.


Some old Church, innit!


----------



## vernon (30 Dec 2013)

My day started at 'oh my god' o'clock and a short pie fuelled ride to the station for the Leeds to York train. Having over a hour to kill, I pedalled around York admiring the illuminated city walls and Christmas lights before catching the London train. 






Using Dell's helpful map I pedalled from Kings Cross to Speakers' Corner to rendezvous with the Tourette. Warm greetings and pleasantries were exchanged as I joined the group and on we pedaled to the the best public toilets ever where Aperitif made himself known and shared some cognac flavoured Christmas spirits with me.






Dellzeqq's edifying commentaries and the diversity of architectural wonders chosen were beyond reproach and I saw London in a very different light. 

Who'd have thought if parachuted in blindfolded and the building then revealed, that The Royal College of Organists building was in London and not in mainland Europe? 






The fraudulence of the facade of the Natural History museum, not stone built but an iron framed structure clad in twice baked terracotta tiles - sound alike a pie recipe worth exploring....






The brutalist, minimalist design of the Danish embassy fittingly inspired by and constructed from Lego.






A maritime marvel, The Blue House:






Possibly containing the DNA of the Black House...






Culminating in a mix of old and new






and fittingly, my last view of London, the naked portal of Kings Cross Station with arches aplenty...






Many thanks to @dellzeqq for his brilliant choice of buildings, erudition and bonhomie, The Fridays for their collective wit and charm, @Aperitif for his assistance in apportioning pie distribution and quality assurance, @Mice just for being Mice and assisting with pie consumption, @mmmmartin for his photographic assistance and capturing my slimmer profile; @Fab Foodie, @StuAff co-conspierators or should that be conspire-eaters, @slowmotion for the beer, @Adrian for the offer of a ride on his Brompton - I wish that I'd taken you up on it and everyone else who crossed paths with me yesterday. I ended the day back at home, fittingly, with a mince pie.

A memorable day out!


----------



## GM (30 Dec 2013)

I can only echo what Vernon just said, ' A memorable day out ' Many thanks Simon!


----------



## User10571 (30 Dec 2013)

I'm trying to figure out how Vernon made it from Hackney to Shad Thames via Dungeness, without anyone noticing his absence.


----------



## martint235 (30 Dec 2013)

That was a really good ride, thanks Simon. I didn't actually hear much of the commentary but I rarely get into London these days so just cycling around town in bright sunshine was an absolute joy!


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Dec 2013)

User10571 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how Vernon made it from Hackney to Shad Thames via Dungeness, without anyone noticing his absence.



He's multi-pie-mensional - able to eat pies in more than 1 place at once.


----------



## clarion (30 Dec 2013)

He'd have had a very strong tailwind back from Dungeness.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Dec 2013)

clarion said:


> He'd have had a very strong tailwind back from Dungeness.


Vernon doesn't do strong tailwinds anymore...charcoal bibpongs, remember? 
Glad you listened, Vernon - I spent most of my time watching 'loose' bikes and wasn't paying close attention.
The lead flashing on the bluehouse 'did it' for me and my warped sense of nice.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Dec 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> He's multi-pie-mensional - able to eat pies in more than 1 place at once.


Verily, I say unto you .... that taking pie with Vernon is close to a religious experience .... I'm not worthy!


----------



## robjh (30 Dec 2013)

One more pic :


----------



## robjh (30 Dec 2013)

Compare and contrast : 









No actual prizes for naming both of the churches, except for the admiration and kudos it will earn you.


----------



## ianmac62 (30 Dec 2013)

Christ Church Spitalfields makes it into Jenkins' hundred best churches in his 1999 book "England's Thousand Best Churches". Fourteen years ago, he noted that the restoration was far from complete: "the ceiling seems to rest ... on gloom and dust". In 1970 the church was near to collapse but Jenkins was able to describe it as "London Baroque at its most self-confident" although he does quote Pevsner's view that it "could not be called anything but ugly".

Critics, eh? Take 'em or leave 'em!


----------



## vernon (30 Dec 2013)

robjh said:


> Compare and contrast :
> 
> View attachment 35239
> View attachment 35240
> ...



Kaunas Church of the Resurrection is one of them. I can't think for the life of me what the other one is. It's on the tip of my tongue...


----------



## srw (30 Dec 2013)

vernon said:


> Kaunas Church of the Resurrection is one of them. I can't think for the life of me what the other one is. It's on the tip of my tongue...


Google image search might help you out.


----------



## vernon (30 Dec 2013)

srw said:


> Google image search might help you out.



Rumbled


----------



## robjh (30 Dec 2013)

vernon said:


> Kaunas Church of the Resurrection is one of them. I can't think for the life of me what the other one is. It's on the tip of my tongue...


Yep admiration and kudos to Vernon for that one. The power of pi(e)......


----------



## swarm_catcher (31 Dec 2013)

Briceless! See what you've done Teef?


----------



## Aperitif (31 Dec 2013)

swarm_catcher said:


> Briceless! See what you've done Teef?


If I quote you, then there will be another pic of the 'multi-m'...not sure I want to get the blame for that either...oh, go on then, I'll bite.
Come on Els, apart from it being lovely to see you, where are your usual harvest of photos, honey?


----------



## martint235 (31 Dec 2013)

I seem to actually have made it through a whole ride with no pictures of me! Yay!!!!


----------



## Aperitif (31 Dec 2013)

martint235 said:


> I seem to actually have made it through a whole ride with no pictures of me! Yay!!!!


It was an architectural tour...not a trip to the zoo.


----------



## mistral (31 Dec 2013)

martint235 said:


> I seem to actually have made it through a whole ride with no pictures of me! Yay!!!!



Calling into question if you were actually there.

A fine event, as usual, a joy to ride with (some of) the finest CC & Fridays peeps. Those of you who couldn't make it were really missed.

Happy New Year and I wish you all many happy and trouble free cycling miles ahead.


----------



## martint235 (31 Dec 2013)

Aperitif said:


> It was an architectural tour...not a trip to the zoo.


 But.....but.....you were there..


----------



## theclaud (31 Dec 2013)

martint235 said:


> But.....but.....you were there..


Ooooh! A Martinoff!


----------



## theclaud (31 Dec 2013)

2846365 said:


> That is quite possibly the rudest thing I have read today.


Me too. Had me reaching straight for the Like button as well.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Dec 2013)

2846365 said:


> That is quite possibly the rudest thing I have read today.


He knows I love him really...those manly thighs and dinky ears...and a bike named 'Lelly' - what's not to like?


----------



## Aperitif (31 Dec 2013)

martint235 said:


> But.....but.....you were there..


Yep. None of me either. I was Vernon's ADC - it was easy to hide.


----------



## martint235 (31 Dec 2013)

theclaud said:


> Me too. Had me reaching straight for the Like button as well.


 


2846383 said:


> Guilty pleasures.


 
It is very easy to go off people you know!!!


----------



## Aperitif (31 Dec 2013)

martint235 said:


> It is very easy to go off people you know!!!


Yes. we did a while ago, when you gave your bike a stupid name.


----------



## theclaud (31 Dec 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Yes. we did a while ago, when you gave your bike a stupid name.



Ooof. Dead cert for a like from Ade. Keep 'em coming, Teef!


----------



## martint235 (31 Dec 2013)

theclaud said:


> Ooof. Dead cert for a like from Ade. Keep 'em coming, Teef!


 Can I just point out that many people on here are actually friends on Facebook with Lelly so the obviously some people care deeply about her. And don't forget it's her birthday Sunday week.


----------



## theclaud (31 Dec 2013)

martint235 said:


> Can I just point out that *many people on here are actually friends on Facebook with Lelly* so the obviously some people care deeply about her. And don't forget it's her birthday Sunday week.


Yebbut sometimes on FB people say yes just to be nice.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2013)

theclaud said:


> Yebbut sometimes on FB people say yes just to be nice.




And some just say piss off...


----------



## mistral (31 Dec 2013)

theclaud said:


> Yebbut sometimes on FB people say yes just to be nice.



you mean to _appear_ nice


----------



## martint235 (31 Dec 2013)

theclaud said:


> Yebbut sometimes on FB people say yes just to be nice.


 Yes some people are much nicer to Lelly than they are to me!!


ianrauk said:


> And some just say **** off...


 And that's why my New Year's resolution is to send you even more invites to Candy Crush.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Dec 2013)

martint235 said:


> Yes some people are much nicer to Lelly than they are to me!!


Unsurprisingly. What Planet are you from?


----------



## zimzum42 (31 Dec 2013)

martint235 said:


> Yes some people are much nicer to Lelly than they are to me!!
> 
> And that's why my New Year's resolution is to send you even more invites to Candy Crush.


And that's why you're blocked from sending app invites to me!


----------



## martint235 (31 Dec 2013)

zimzum42 said:


> And that's why you're blocked from sending app invites to me!


 See! Mr ianrauk secretly likes being invited to Candy Crush, hence he's never blocked the invites.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2013)

martint235 said:


> See! Mr ianrauk secretly likes being invited to Candy Crush, hence he's never blocked the invites.




You can block invites?


----------



## zimzum42 (31 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> You can block invites?


On the facebook homepage, you get the invites at the top right corner. When you hover over the invite, an 'x' appears on the right hand side. Click this. You are then given the option of blocking the app or blocking invites from the individual.
I blocked candy crap and the behemoth Martin


----------



## martint235 (31 Dec 2013)

zimzum42 said:


> On the facebook homepage, you get the invites at the top right corner. When you hover over the invite, an 'x' appears on the right hand side. Click this. You are then given the option of blocking the app or blocking invites from the individual.
> I blocked candy crap and the behemoth Martin


 You blocked me????? That's it! An Unfriend on its way and I may even throw in a flounce


----------



## zimzum42 (31 Dec 2013)

I only blocked your app invites, not your posts about inconveniently low door frames...


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Dec 2013)

Entablature. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Of all the words to forget. Damn.


----------



## User10571 (31 Dec 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Entablature. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Of all the words to forget. Damn.


Oooof! That's up there with fenestration.
No, actually it surpasses it.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Dec 2013)

User10571 said:


> Oooof! That's up there with fenestration.
> No, actually it surpasses it.


I'd like a window of opportunity to use posh language like that. It frieze the mind up.


----------



## CharlieB (31 Dec 2013)

User10571 said:


> Oooof! That's up there with fenestration.
> No, actually it surpasses it.


…or voussoirs…

Great day out. It's all been said passim, but thank you to everyone and espesh. Simon for Architectural Elucidation of the finest order.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Dec 2013)

CharlieB said:


> …or voussoirs…
> 
> Great day out. It's all been said passim, but thank you to everyone and espesh. Simon for Architectural Elucidation of the finest order.


Ooooo! get you - you'll be rubbing people up the wrong way next, you brick!
(I have used them)
You OK Charlie - no lasting damage? ie - have you checked the road where you fell off.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Jan 2014)

CharlieB said:


> …or voussoirs…
> 
> Great day out. It's all been said passim, but thank you to everyone and espesh. Simon for Architectural Elucidation of the finest order.


thankyou

strange to say, people in my line of work don't use the word voussoirs. And that's because they never draw arches.


----------



## swarm_catcher (1 Jan 2014)

You couldn't plan this if you tried:






Star Stalkers

MyBlog
MyPhotos

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jan 2014)

swarm_catcher said:


> You couldn't plan this if you tried:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wonderful photos sc!


----------



## swarm_catcher (1 Jan 2014)

2848359 said:


> I can't see them. I get a "500 internal server error" message.


Sorry Adrian, I'm not finding too many clues on solving the 500 error. Apart from hints at Google + related temporary issues. I didn't want Google +, but it's hard to avoid with constant 'merge your accounts' interuptions. 

I'd be interested to find out if the error stays and if others get the same.


----------



## ianmac62 (1 Jan 2014)

swarm_catcher said:


> I'd be interested to find out if the error stays and if others get the same.


No, I don't get the error. I see your pics straightaway - and great they are too. Love the pics of quirky little things you've observed!


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jan 2014)

Perfect for me. Very good. I like the gherkin tree one particularly. Gelukkig nieuwjaar.


----------



## Wobblers (1 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> Can I just point out that many people on here are actually friends on Facebook with Lelly so the obviously some people care deeply about her. And don't forget it's her birthday Sunday week.



...and some people don't understand why I Don't Do Facebook...


----------



## martint235 (1 Jan 2014)

McWobble said:


> ...and some people don't understand why I Don't Do Facebook...


No friends????


----------



## Mice (1 Jan 2014)

The Fridays on a Sunday

As the sunlight pushed through the gap in the curtain I should have known that this was going to be one glorious day. Once up and ready for a party I headed out into the sunshine. The clear, blue sky, the cold crisp air on my face, the anticipation of the day ahead had me grinning like a Cheshire Cat all the way to Hyde Park Corner. This was the annual Christmas Ride of The Fridays - a cycling club that has done more for me and my cycling than I ever thought possible and is certainly a debt I will never be able to repay.

Every single ride they run is meticulous in its detail, the route, the camaraderie, the halfway stops, the destination - all brilliantly researched, planned, recce'd and re-recce'd. So much so that I never give a jot of thought to the route, sometimes I don't actually bother taking note of the destination - Margate, Ramsgate - who knew?!

It's a very special group of peeps and the fundamental ethos of every ride is focussing on fun over distance which has allowed me to cycle to seemingly impossible destinations. London to John O'Groats, Paris, Burnham-on-Crouch all reached by camaraderie and cadence. Occasionally there have been some unfun moments caused by knackeredness and appalling weather. Fog so thick I couldn't see three meters ahead (Turners Hill) sheet rain followed by a bombardment of hailstones (Bury Hill) and the longest 17 miles in the world into Wick.

Just as my brain recognises that I'm not actually enjoying myself someone appears alongside, like Mr Benn, saying how horrendous things are. An enormous realisation that suddenly not only am I not the only one out there but that also others are thinking exactly the same! So we all pedal together making the distance melt into nothing other than a fabulous time on two wheels.

This particular ride is one of my favourites. A celebration of all the rides in the year although It's definitely the shortest! It's a ride of friendship, architectural enlightenment and - totally uniquely for this group - daylight!

I was one of the first to arrive, but no sooner had I said hello to a fellow cyclist we were Fridays a plenty. By the time the Cavalry arrived (literally!) we were a far greater number than they and we were a bit of a crowd.

Somehow I was nominated to be the All Up Call Up Girl which basically means hanging out at the back of the ride with the Tail End Charlies. Result! It was quite amazing to see the very long snake formation of bobbing cyclists heads weaving their way through Hyde Park, chatting and laughing as they made their way along the cycle path. 

Our first stop was Westbourne Grove where we were joined by Our Man From Leeds who was without Woodrup but with Pie! This man is entirely responsible for me being the proud owner of a Woodrup - a Leeds based frame builder whose Steel is Surreal! Westbourne Grove was also the place to see a fine example of a book not looking like its cover. Or rather a public convenience that didn't look like a Victorian Prison. It was also an opportunity for a certain Frank to relieve himself of his Cycle Chat top that is doing a relay with Cycle Chatters around the country.

There was a small distraction whilst I called the Met Police Cycle Task Force to report that my bike had gone AWOL whereupon it was miraculously located the other side of a bench! Very drole! Back down to Kensington Palace (not, said Alice) where we walked along the back of Millionaires Row - something I have never done before. It didn't feel like London at all. Down Exhibition Road to the Science Museum which I understand isn't ornate brickwork but like the Duckworth's house and Tower Bridge - it is cladding. I never knew that!

Onto the Fulham Road to look at the Michelin Building - Bibendum - and on to Lambeth where we had our first (and I think our only) Mechanical. So there I was surrounded by super dooper cycling gurus and I watched in awe as Allen keys were produced, tubes were replaced and inflated yet the conversation topic was not dropped for a second. 

We caught up with the ride on Southwark Bridge, headed into Hackney and somewhat unexpectedly into a church. It reminded me of the interior of the one used for Love Actually (it wasn't) but it had several clin d'oeil facets and it was very humbling that the Church Wardens had opened it up just for us. The opportunity to use the conveniences in the crypt was a little spooky - not least when His DZship called out "is anybody there?" All up call up in a crypt!!

The next stop was FAB, literally. A facade disguising the real building behind it. I loved it! A few more photos, then south following all the relevant mmmarvellous signage over Tower Bridge to All Bar One. 

We were joined by several more Fridays, the beer and banter flowed as only it can and after much chit chat I eventually headed home via Victoria with Fab Foodie who had come down from Oxford for the day. Oxford, Leeds, Portsmouth, Aylesbury - just some of the places that fellow Fridays travelled from. Sadly some of our number was missing - hopefully next year they will be here.

As I made my way home under clear and starry skies - I marvelled at the magic of The Fridays and its raisin d'être - Their DZships. Two people who have re-shaped the cycling club module to make it something that is extra-ordinary. A joy to be part of, allowing us to achieve unthinkable distances time and time again, leaving us wanting for nothing but more. I hope that the unbelievable good fortune found with the weather and the club also takes hold in other parts of their lives, particularly where it is needed the most.

I took some pics https://picasaweb.google.com/108733...authkey=Gv1sRgCO-xjN_AsJmjwQE&feat=directlink

Thank you Peeps!!

Mice


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jan 2014)

> I marvelled at the magic of The Fridays and its raisin d'être


That would be from the mince pies being handed around then. 

Very good, friendly photo. 10/10


----------



## theclaud (2 Jan 2014)

Mice said:


> The opportunity to use the conveniences in the crypt was a little spooky



Was @Davywalnuts there? One could wait a lifetime for a better opportunity to use the line _he crept into the crypt, crapped and crept out again_...


----------



## swarm_catcher (2 Jan 2014)

Is this for real or the Tower Bridge Cut Out board?


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 Jan 2014)

theclaud said:


> Was @Davywalnuts there? One could wait a lifetime for a better opportunity to use the line _he crept into the crypt, crapped and crept out again_...



Fraid not my dear. Bout of man-flu rendered me quite typically useless over the festivities..


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jan 2014)

Davywalnuts said:


> Fraid not my dear. Bout of man-flu rendered me quite typically useless over the festivities..


"Walnuts not all they're cracked up to be at Christmas" headline...sorry to hear that you were poorly Davy It's all that exercise - get some drink inside you, man!


----------



## Wobblers (2 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> No friends????



Well, not with inanimate objects, no.


----------

